# W-LAN von XP-Home-PC zu Vista-Laptop



## Spyro2 (23. April 2008)

NEUES PROBLEM:
Unter dem XP Rechner stelle ich als Verschlüsselung WPA2 ein und geb ein PW ein z.B. xyzxyzxyz. Dieses Netzwerk finde ich auch sofort, wenn ich beim VISTA Laptop schaue. Sehe aber als Verschlüsselungstyp WEP und kann damit auch nur a-f und 0-9 eingeben als PW, komm somit nicht ins Netzwerk. WAS KANN ICH TUN?





Hallo,
ich weiß, wurde schon x-mal behandelt, aber 1. ist es bei mir etwas anders (da ich keinen Router verwende) und 2. funktioniert es einfach nicht.

Gegeben:
1 Home-PC mit WLAN USB-Stick von HAMA
1 Laptop mit integriertem WLAN

kein Router, Accesspoint (wat auch immer dat is), o.ä.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss ich ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk einrichten, um auf den anderen PC zugreifen zu können.
Dies tu ich dann also (auf XP-Rechner):
Start -> Einstellungen -> Netzwerkverbindungen -> Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung -> Erweiterte Einstellungen ändern -> Drahtlosnetzwerke -> Hinzufügen -> alle Einstellungen

vom Vista PC:
Nach Drahtlosnetzwerken suchen -> auf mein erstelltes Ad Hoc Netzwerk doppelklicken -> fragt nach PW, akzeptiert es aber nicht, da er mir angibt, dass es mit WEP gesichert ist, obwohl es mit WPA-None gesichert wurde
-> wenn ich ohne PW einstelle, verbindet et, aber findet den PC nirgends und kann (obwohl ich es eingestellt habe) nichts ins Internet gehen -> es zeigt "verbunden" mit dem Netzwerk an, schaue ich mir aber die Übersicht an ist ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen "auf" der Leitung und ein rotes X "auf" der Leitung ins Internet
Also irgendwas passt da mal so gar nicht...

Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht mal weiterhelfen?! Muss ich einen Acces-Point einrichten? Brauch ich einen Router? Muss ich eine IP zuweisen?
Ich hab null Ahnung von Netzwerken :-/


----------



## Spyro2 (23. April 2008)

Ergänzung:
Natürlich hab ich nicht den WPA2 Schlüssel sondern eine WPA-None AES Verschlüsselung eingestellt. Unter dem Vista Rechner taucht es trotzdem als WEP auf. Warum?


/EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt - ich geb den USB-Stick zurück. Kein Bock noch länger am PC zu sitzen und noch mehr auszuprobieren.


----------

